# Need help reg. Graphics card



## dmanojkmr (Jun 13, 2010)

I've planned to buy a GPU worth 5k. which 1 will b the best in my price range..

also the main issue is ...at present i'm using a 
845 glly motherboard
P 4 processor
Intex 300 w PS

wil the GPU works 5n in my system..or do i hav2 upgrade my PSU


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

Ur current processor will become a bottleneck. I suggest a complete system upgrade. It is useless to spend money on that pc for upgrade.
U can pick up a good config for around 20-25k without monitor.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ p4, DDR ram. all these will bottleneck graphics card.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

If you are short on budget and want a card for some casual gaming, you can buy an AMD (ATI) HD4650 @ 3.5k. However I'm not sure if an intex 300W is enough for even a low-end card like 4650, it'll be risky. you can get a local brand 450W PSU for around Rs. 450. That should suffice for this card and wont exceed your budget.

And people, please stop suggesting a full system upgrade to anyone & everyone. He just wants to buy a gfx card for 5000, where would he get the money for a full system upgrade which would cost atleast 25k with a gfx card.

And please avoid using SMS lingo in forums, typing on keyboard is not that difficult.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> If you are short on budget and want a card for some casual gaming, you can buy an AMD (ATI) HD4650 @ 3.5k. However I'm not sure if an intex 300W is enough for even a low-end card like 4650, it'll be risky. you can get a local brand 450W PSU for around Rs. 450. That should suffice for this card and wont exceed your budget.
> 
> And people, please stop suggesting a full system upgrade to anyone & everyone. He just wants to buy a gfx card for 5000, where would he get the money for a full system upgrade which would cost atleast 25k with a gfx card.
> 
> And please avoid using SMS lingo in forums, typing on keyboard is not that difficult.



dude it is not advisable to spend money on an outdated rig. 
I was typing from mobile, so used sms lingo.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude it is not advisable to spend money on an outdated rig.
> I was typing from mobile, so used sms lingo.



Yeah, I know it isn't advisable, but if he buys a card like HD4650 or HD4670, he can definitely use it after a full upgrade whenever he decides to go for one.

And regarding SMS lingo, i wasn't referring to your post, my reference was to the first post.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Yeah, I know it isn't advisable, but if he buys a card like HD4650 or HD4670, he can definitely use it after a full upgrade whenever he decides to go for one.
> 
> And regarding SMS lingo, i wasn't referring to your post, my reference was to the first post.



moreover, op must mention that if his mobo has a pci-e slot or not. old ones have agp slot.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

have a look here. this is a D845glly motherboard (all pics like this only). 

*www.techfuels.com/attachments/motherboards-memory/5584d1221827206-intel-desktop-board-d845glly-motherboard-intel-desktop-board-d845glly-motherboard.jpg

it has only PCI slots & a single, what looks to b AGP slot. so he can use at most, now ancient & part of history (yesterday read about it in Tom's Hardware) AGP card


----------



## ThinK GeeK (Jun 14, 2010)

hd 3850 agp will be a gud choice but it wont run on dat crappy psu


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

a HD4670 is as powerful as a HD3850. also uses less power. so better find something based on HD46*0 on the AGP interface.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

I think HD4650 is available on AGP interface, but this time I also don't recommend buying one. buying an AGP card will not be worth it coz it won't be able to run the latest games anyways and when you upgrade, the card will also become useless.

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=543&category_slug=agp-slot - HD4650 for 4.8k, what a wastage of money, same card is available for 3-3.5k on the PCIe interface


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry guys for my sms lingos.Got accustomed with it ...

I knew that i have a crappy configuration. but let be try harder for a new 1 worth 15 k. 

no need of below 
monitor(i have a 21 inch samsung Lcd),
dvd drive(sony but IDE) Is there any way to use a SATA HD in an IDE port,
HD(Seagate IDE) 
Speakers ( logitech x540)

Wat else do i need to build a new one.People specify only AMD version why can't i go in for intel products...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Intel doesn't make graphics cards (GPUs)

For your 15k upgrade:
AMD Athlon II X2 250 - 3k
Biostar TA785G3 - 3.8k
RAM 2GB DDR3 - 2.5k
AMD HD4670 - 4k
FSP Saga II 350w - 1.6k

total 14.9k

you will have to use your PATA HDD with this config. If you can sell your old PC, get a cabinet for 1k and a WD blue 500GB SATA HDD for 2.1k

An intel config is simply not possible with this budget.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

dmanojkmr said:


> Sorry guys for my sms lingos.Got accustomed with it ...
> 
> I knew that i have a crappy configuration. but let be try harder for a new 1 worth 15 k.
> 
> ...



well thats better. ok here it goes:

Processor: Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k (my preference)  or Gigabyte GA-785GMT-UD2H @ 4.5k
Ram: Kingston 2Gb DDR3 13333Mhz @ 2.7k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ 2.2k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli (without PSU) @ 1.2k

total: 14.3-14.6k. now with the extra cash get a keyboard-mouse set if you want. or use it to upgrade your processor to X4 630.

also i suggesting a better PSU so your PC lives for long & you can upgrade to a graphics card easily.

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

not seen your post Gourav  nice one. included a good graphics card in that 15k. nice.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

sam posted without seeing my config 

But according to sam's recommendation, I think you'd better get FSP Saga II 400W even if you like my config which has a gfx card (missing from sam's config). To reduce your budget, you could go for HD4650 or geforce GT 220 DDR2 or geforce 9500GT, whichever is cheaper.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

sam, this is cool buddy writing here, not gourav!


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh that's well and good..also i have a doubt..can i use my Seagate IDE HD in this config specified with not much speed variation in copying files...coz i already have a 1 TB WD External HD. and i Don't want to spend any in my HD.

how much does an X4 630 costs. and i need a reliable 1 which one is most preferred .
Leave off the Graphics Card now..hope that the new config is well enough to play a 1080p HD video without probs..

and do that mobo's have an inbuilt 5.1 ports.is it worthy enough to have it or should i spend some more in Sound card


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

You can use your IDE HDD, but that would make games loading very slow. You can use it as a temporary solution for now.


----------



## mr.mishra04 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey i would suggest u to buy PS2 console and a Samsung KOnect if u want to go for real gamming experience>>>>


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> sam posted without seeing my config



actually when i entered this thread, it got the first post, so replied. maybe by than you have already done the typing work.



Cool Buddy said:


> But according to sam's recommendation, I think you'd better get FSP Saga II 400W even if you like my config which has a gfx card (missing from sam's config). To reduce your budget, you could go for HD4650 or geforce GT 220 DDR2 or geforce 9500GT, whichever is cheaper.



your config is good. but yes, 350W PSU will limit future upgrade.



Cool Buddy said:


> sam, this is cool buddy writing here, not gourav!



oops. ok buddy 



dmanojkmr said:


> how much does an X4 630 costs. and i need a reliable 1 which one is most preferred .
> Leave off the Graphics Card now..hope that the new config is well enough to play a 1080p HD video without probs..



X4 630 cost 4.4-5.4k depending on from where you buy. also i think there never been a better value lineup of processors than Athlon II X4s. pure value.

that motherboard's IGP is enough powerful to let you run Crysis, lowering most of the glories. 1080p videos will be no trouble.



dmanojkmr said:


> and do that mobo's have an inbuilt 5.1 ports.is it worthy enough to have it or should i spend some more in Sound card



Biostar ---> 7.1 (Realtek's regular codec)
Gigabyte ---> 8.1 (Realtek premium audio codec)



Cool Buddy said:


> You can use your IDE HDD, but that would make games loading very slow. You can use it as a temporary solution for now.



with IGP, he won't notice any slow. cause IGP is already slow (compared to external graphics). so he can get a new HDD when he gets a dedicated accelerator.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jun 15, 2010)

"""with IGP, he won't notice any slow. cause IGP is already slow (compared to external graphics). so he can get a new HDD when he gets a dedicated accelerator.""""


what  is IGP does it means any integrated Graphics.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 15, 2010)

dmanojkmr said:


> what  is IGP does it means any integrated Graphics.



yup, integrated on the motherboard


----------

